# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Αντιπαρασιτικός πυκνωτής 0,15μf

## Giwrgos 2

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα έσκασε ο αντιπαρασιτικός πυκνωτής του πλυντηρίου πιάτων και επειδή τον βρίσκω γύρω στα 30 €, σκέφτηκα μήπως μπορώ να τον αντικαταστησω με αυτόν απο το ali-express γυρω στα 5 € που είναι πολύ φθηνότερος ! 

Η διαφορά είναι στα uf, της μαμάς φοράει έναν 0,15μf και του ali-express είναι 0,22μf, τα υπόλοιπα απ όσα βλέπω είναι σχεδόν τα ίδια. 

Το ερώτημα είναι η διαφορά στα 7μf θα είναι αλλάξει σημαντικά το φιλτράρισμα ? Γενικά το πλυντήριο πιάτων δεν χρησιμοποιείτε καθημερινά, αλλά το φίλτρο αυτό παρέχει και καποιου άλλου είδους προστασία όπως ας πούμε αντικεραυνική ή ειναι αποκλειστικά για κοβει τις αρμονικές που δημιουργούνται απο τον κινητήρα του ?

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Καλημέρα, 

Μάλλον δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τη διαφορά των 0,7 μF, αλλά στο κέλυφος του παλιού γράφει '' +2 x 27,000 pF'' ενώ αυτός που θες να βάλεις γράφει ''+2 x 2,200 pF''. Αν υπάρχει και δεύτερος οπλισμός στο ίδιο κέλυφος και χρησιμοποιείται, η διαφορά 25,000 pF είναι μεγάλη, εκτός αν ερμηνεύω λάθος αυτό που βλέπω.

----------


## Giwrgos 2

> Καλημέρα, 
> 
> Μάλλον δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τη διαφορά των 0,7 μF, αλλά στο κέλυφος του παλιού γράφει '' +2 x 27,000 pF'' ενώ αυτός που θες να βάλεις γράφει ''+2 x 2,200 pF''. Αν υπάρχει και δεύτερος οπλισμός στο ίδιο κέλυφος και χρησιμοποιείται, η διαφορά 25,000 pF είναι μεγάλη, εκτός αν ερμηνεύω λάθος αυτό που βλέπω.




Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου! Mάλλον βιάστηκα λίγο και δεν το κοίταξα προσεχτικά ! Αν αφήσω το πλυντήριο να δουλεύει χωρίς αντιπαρασιτικό φίλτρο μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόβλημα ? Μπορεί ο αντιπαρασιτικός να προστατέψει απο υπερτάσεις ??? Πάντως για να σκάσει ο πυκνωτής και το τρίτο ποδαράκι του να γειώνεται ,μάλλον απο κάτι προφύλαξε... 

όπως και να έχει 30 € αντιπαρασιτικό για να ένα πλυντηριο πιάτων 15 χρόνων δεν θα δώσω ! Θα ψάξω για καμιά πατέντα !

----------


## mikemtb

Γιατί δεν πας απλά σε ένα ηλεκτρονικαδικο να πάρεις 3 πυκνωτές κλάσης y2, x2 στα 275v και Πάνω? Άντε να έχει 1ε ο ενας

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------

Giwrgos 2 (09-07-19)

----------


## picdev

Ο πυκνωτής που δείχνεις , ειναι στην ουσία 3 πυκνωτές .
Μπορείς κάνεις το ίδιο κύκλωμα με μεμονομένους πυκνωτές που κοστίζουν 50 λεπτά ο ένας.
Προσεξε ομως να ειναι Χ2 και Υ2, οπως βλέπεις στο σχηματικό του φίλτρου.
Εχεις 2 πυκνωτές 2200 pf κλάσης Υ2 και εναν 0,22uf κλάσης Χ2 , 
αν δεν ειναι χ2 και y2 μην βάλεις τιποτα καλύτερα.
Αυτοι οι πυκνωτές ειναι για το θόρυβο που προκαλεί το μοτέρ στις υπόλοιπες συσκευές

----------

Gaou (09-07-19), 

Giwrgos 2 (09-07-19)

----------


## picdev

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AD-Safety...-/283186680787

----------

Giwrgos 2 (09-07-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Ο πυκνωτής που δείχνεις , ειναι στην ουσία 3 πυκνωτές .Μπορείς κάνεις το ίδιο κύκλωμα με μεμονομένους πυκνωτές που κοστίζουν 50 λεπτά ο ένας.Προσεξε ομως να ειναι Χ2 και Υ2, οπως βλέπεις στο σχηματικό του φίλτρου.Εχεις 2 πυκνωτές 2200 pf κλάσης Υ2 και εναν 0,22uf κλάσης Χ2 , αν δεν ειναι χ2 και y2 μην βάλεις τιποτα καλύτερα.Αυτοι οι πυκνωτές ειναι για το θόρυβο που προκαλεί το μοτέρ στις υπόλοιπες συσκευές



συνυπογραφω

----------


## Panoss

> Αν αφήσω το πλυντήριο να δουλεύει χωρίς αντιπαρασιτικό φίλτρο μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόβλημα ?



Το αντιπαρασιτικό φίλτρο εμποδίζει διάφορες τυχαίες διακυμάνσεις της τάσης να περάσουν από το πλυντήριο στο ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο και να πάνε στις υπόλοιπες συσκευές του σπιτιού.
Το πλυντήριο, νομίζω, δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα αλλά άλλες συσκευές, π.χ. το ράδιο, η τηλεόραση μπορεί 'ξαφνικά' να αρχίσουν να παράγουν περίεργους θορύβους.
Και ίσως εκτίθενται και σε κάποιο κίνδυνο για την...υγεία τους, όχι πολύ μεγάλο αλλά υπαρκτό.

Σχετικό: https://www.murata.com/en-us/product...c/chapter01-p1

----------

Gaou (09-07-19), 

Giwrgos 2 (09-07-19)

----------


## gregpro

Στο παλιό μου πλυντήριο είχα αφαιρέσει το αντιπαρασιτικό φίλτρο επειδή είχε εμφανίσει διαρροή ως προς τη γη. Από τότε, κάθε φορά που γύριζε ο κάδος, άκουγα τον σπινθηρισμό των ψηκτρών στα μεσαία κύματα του ραδιοφώνου.

----------


## Giwrgos 2

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας , αρχικά σκέφτηκα να το φτιάξω μόνος μου αλλά μετά λεω μήπως περιέχει κάποιου είδους πηνίου που δεν θα καταφέρω να φτιάξω ! Οπότε αγοράζω πυκνωτές και είμαι super ! και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## gep58

Συμφωνώ με την πρόταση στο #5 αλλά αν προσέξουμε καλύτερα τα στοιχεία του ελαττωματικού πυκνωτή θα δούμε ότι περιέχει και μια αντίσταση 1,5Μ. Αυτή είναι απαραίτητη να μπει στο προτεινόμενο για κατασκευή εξάρτημα διότι αν αφαιρεθεί το φις από την πρίζα είναι πιθανόν ο χρήστης να υποστεί ένα ηλεκτρικό σοκ αν πιάσει τις 2 ακίδες του φις.

----------

mikemtb (10-07-19)

----------


## Garfield

Μου θυμίζει το παλιό μου αυτοκίνητο.
Στα ξαφνικά όταν ανέβαζε στροφές, άκουγα ένα βόμβο από τα ηχεία.
Και είχα υποθέσει ότι φταίει το ραδιόφωνο,
αλλά μόλις πήγα στον ηλεκτρολόγο κατάλαβε αμέσως ότι έχει αποσυνδεθεί ο πυκνωτής στο δυναμό!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nick1974

> Συμφωνώ με την πρόταση στο #5 αλλά αν προσέξουμε καλύτερα τα στοιχεία του ελαττωματικού πυκνωτή θα δούμε ότι περιέχει και μια αντίσταση 1,5Μ. Αυτή είναι απαραίτητη να μπει στο προτεινόμενο για κατασκευή εξάρτημα διότι αν αφαιρεθεί το φις από την πρίζα είναι πιθανόν ο χρήστης να υποστεί ένα ηλεκτρικό σοκ αν πιάσει τις 2 ακίδες του φις.



Δε λεω, τυπικα εχεις δικιο, αλλα πρακτικα ποσες φορες εφτιαξες αντιπαρασσιτικο -και με πολυ μεγαλυτερους πυκνωτες- χωρις την "απαραιτητη" αντισταση και ποοοοοσο δυνατο ηταν το "χτυπημα" που δεχτηκες? 
Η ρακετα για τις μυγες δινει απειρως πιο δυνατο χτυπημα (βασικα οντως δινει, αυτο ποναει κι ολας).
Δε διαφωνω με το οτι πρεπει να μπαινει η αντισταση εκφορτισης, αλλα θεωρω υπερβολικη τη λεξη "απαραιτητη"... εγω θα τη χαρακτηριζα "καλο ειναι να μπαινει"

----------


## Garfield

Με αφορμή το συγκεκριμένο θέμα θυμήθηκα ένα πρόβλημα που έχω με ένα Κομπρεσέρ Αέρος.

Λοιπόν για περιστασιακή χρήση έχω ένα Κομπρεσέρ Αέρα (Black & Decker, 2HP, 50lit).
Το χειμώνα, και συνήθως με πολύ κρύο, το βάζω στην πρίζα να λειτουργήσει και δεν ξεκινάει το μοτέρ,
ακούγεται ένα βουητό, σαν να είναι κολλημένο.
Το βάζω - βγάζω από την πρίζα αρκετές φορές μέχρι που ξεκινάει και από εκεί και ύστερα λειτουργεί κανονικά, 
μέχρι να φτάσει τα 8bar και να κλείσει μόνο του από την βαλβίδα.
Το χειμώνα που μας πέρασε του άλλαξα και λάδια, βάζοντας 5w30 που έγραφε στο Manual.
Το θέμα παρέμεινε.
Όταν είναι ζεστός ο καιρός, κανένα πρόβλημα.
Ψάχνοντάς το λίγο είδα ότι έχει έναν πυκνωτή εκκίνησης 25μF / 400V.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ευθύνεται αυτός για το πρόβλημα της εκκίνησης ???
Πώς μπορώ να δοκιμάσω τον πυκνωτή αν λειτουργεί σωστά ??  
Το έχω από το 2010, με πολύ λίγες ώρες λειτουργίας.

IMG_20190713_a.jpgIMG_20190713_b.jpgIMG_20190713_c.jpg

----------


## nick1974

> Ψάχνοντάς το λίγο είδα ότι έχει έναν πυκνωτή εκκίνησης 25μF / 400V.



ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ, οχι εκκινησης





> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ευθύνεται αυτός για το πρόβλημα της εκκίνησης ???



Ναι





> Πώς μπορώ να δοκιμάσω τον πυκνωτή αν λειτουργεί σωστά ??



με 2 ευρω στο ηλεκτρολογειο της γειτονιας σου (αντε 3 επειδη εχει faston συνδεση)

----------

mikemtb (14-07-19)

----------


## Garfield

> ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ, οχι εκκινησης
> 
> 
> με 2 ευρω στο ηλεκτρολογειο της γειτονιας σου (αντε 3 επειδη εχει faston συνδεση)




Εκτός της συνδεσμολογίας, πως καταλαβαίνουμε αν είναι λειτουργίας και όχι εκκίνησης ??

Θα παραγγείλω αυτόν εδώ για να τον αλλάξω και θα περιμένω τα κρύα για να δω αν λειτουργεί.

Καθαρά για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς, έβγαλα τον πυκνωτή και πήρα την παρακάτω μέτρηση

IMG_20190713_esr.jpg

Δύο στις τρεις φορές έδειχνε ESR 0 ενώ την τρίτη έδειξε 0,14
Με αποσυνδεδεμένο τον πυκνωτή δεν κάνει καθόλου εκκίνηση, 
αλλά τον χαρακτηριστικό βόμβο που κάνει και με τα κρύα.
Βρήκα εδώ ότι: 
Στους πυκνωτές λειτουργίας πρέπει να προσέχουμε τη συνδεσμολογία 
έτσι ώστε το άκρο που είναι σημαδεμένο με μία παύλα ή ένα τόξο 
να συνδέεται πάντα στη γραμμή τροφοδοσίας του ρεύματος ή στην κύρια περιέλιξη και ποτέ στη βοηθητική

Εγώ γιατί δεν βλέπω κάποιο σημάδι σε αυτόν που έβγαλα ?

----------


## nick1974

> Εκτός της συνδεσμολογίας, πως καταλαβαίνουμε αν είναι λειτουργίας και όχι εκκίνησης ??



οι εκκινησης ειναι ηλεκτρολυτικοι, και ειναι τεραστιοι σε χωρητικοτητα





> Θα παραγγείλω αυτόν εδώ για να τον αλλάξω και θα περιμένω τα κρύα για να δω αν λειτουργεί.



σωστος ειναι






> Με αποσυνδεδεμένο τον πυκνωτή δεν κάνει καθόλου εκκίνηση,



με αποσυνδεδεμενο πυκνωτη τροφοδοτεις 2 απ τις 3 φασεις και θα καψεις το μοτερ





> Στους πυκνωτές λειτουργίας πρέπει να προσέχουμε τη συνδεσμολογία 
> έτσι ώστε το άκρο που είναι σημαδεμένο με μία παύλα ή ένα τόξο 
> να συνδέεται πάντα στη γραμμή τροφοδοσίας του ρεύματος ή στην κύρια περιέλιξη και ποτέ στη βοηθητική
> 
> Εγώ γιατί δεν βλέπω κάποιο σημάδι σε αυτόν που έβγαλα ?



Η εχει μπερδεψει τους εκκινησης με τους λειτουργιας η μιλαει για τους παλαιοτερους πυκνωτες λαδιου που εχουν οντως ενα βελακι επειδη εχουν μεταλλικο περιβλημα
Οι συγχρονοι πυκνωτες λειτουργιας οπως αυτος που εχεις και αυτος που επελεξες ειναι ΜΚΤ (και για οσους ενδιαφερονται για πολυ ποιοτικους ΜΚΤ αν δε τους ενδιαφερει το μεγεθος ειναι απ τους τελειοτερους και σε τιμη χωμα). ΔΕΝ ειναι ηλεκτρολυτικοι να εχουν πολικοτητα και ΔΕΝ παιζει ρολο πως θα συνδεσμολογηθουν

----------


## alto2

Θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι είναι το esr και πως το μετράμε.

----------


## selectronic

> Θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι είναι το esr και πως το μετράμε.

----------


## alto2

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jimakoskx

Χαιρετε και καλως με δεχτηκατε (οι διαχειριστες)
Ειχα γραψει ολοκληρο σεντονι αλλα κατι πηγε στραβα και θα προσπαθησω να το ξαναγρψω καλυτερα.

Το πλυντηριο μου Miele w5841 περιπου 15 ετιας ξεκιναει ...δουλευει ουτε 1 λεπτο και σβηνει εντελως χωρις να ριξει καποιον ρελε.
Μετα αν το πατησεις δεν αναβει για 1 περιπου λεπτο.
Μετα απο το λεπτο ξαναναβει και σε οποιο προγραμμα και να το βαλω ξανακανει το ιδιο.

Ολη μερα σημερα βιντεακια και ερωτησεις επειδη ειμια φτωχαδακι
και επειδη η επισκεψη κανει 40 ευρω και αν εινια πλακετα...παμε για 200.

Και ναι μεν πολλοι ειπαν πως εινια μαλλον πλακετα..
(δηλαδη οτι ο τεχνικος θα πει και θα πραξει ετσι)
και μου πανε να ελεγξω και τον αντιπαρασιτικο μπας και.

Και εγω ο κακομοιρης λιγο αρντουιινο ξερω μονο (kai java)
και φοβηθηκα να κοψω τα καλωδια ....απο τα φισακια...

Μετα απο ενα αρθρο ποιυ βρηκα ειπα να δοκιμασω να τον τεσταρω με το φτηνιαρικο των 10 ευρω πολυμετρο.
Το εβαλα στη θεση αντιστασης 2000 ωμ και ακουμπωντας τους ακροδεκτες δε εγραψε τιποτα.
(δε κουνηθηκε καυολου)
Ουτε εναλλαξ.

Και δοκιμασα να κανω αυτο σε εναν πυκωτη που εχω 1500 μΦ και οντς τοτε κουνηθηκε..
Οποτε εινια καμμενος ο αντιπαρασιτικος μου?

Η ερωτηση ομως που θελω να κανω και γραφτηκα και στο φορουμ εινια η εξης.

Ο αντιπαρασιτικος ειναι 0,68μφ +2 χ 15000
αλλα τετοιον βνρισκω στο νετ με 70 ευρω.

Ενω με 5 ευρω βρισκω (απο οτι βλεπω) αλλα οχι ιδιον.
Ειτε 0,47 ειτε 2 χ 22.000

Και αυτη ειναι η ερωτηση η βασικη.

Μπορω να βαλω 
(δηλαδη να χαραμισω 5 ευρω για να ...ΜΠΑΣ και ειμια τυχερος και ειναι αυτο το προβλημα?)

εναν τετοιον ?....ή πρεπει να βρω ακριβως 0,68 + 2 χ 15.000 ?

Γιατι μου αρεσε και η ιδεα να φτιαξω μονος μου ...αλλα ως ασχετος ....δε μπορω να κανω κατι αν δε ρωτησω !
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Πώς είναι το σχηματικό του αντιπαρασιτικου φίλτρου?

----------


## jimakoskx

Απανταω εδω απλως για συνοχη ...αλλα εννοω...παει...μαμηθηκε το πληντυριο...
miele_w_5841_paracetic.jpg

----------


## picdev

Την ώρα που δεν δουλεύει , τσεκαρε τάση στην έξοδο του φίλτρου .
Επίσης έχει καρβουνακια ? Η πυκνωτή στο μοτέρ ? Θα κοιταγα και τη θερμική ασφάλεια της πόρτας 

Στάλθηκε από το M2007J22G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Ο αντιπαρασιτικος ειναι 0,68μφ +2 χ 15000
> αλλα τετοιον βνρισκω στο νετ με 70 ευρω.
> .



Αλλού μάλλον είναι το πρόβλημα σου, αλλά αν θέλεις φέρε τον παλιό αντιπαρασιτικο πυκνωτη να στον μετρήσω.  Κοντά είμαστε

----------

